# what do you think about homosexuality in video gam



## blue2kid3 (Dec 9, 2008)

ok i was reading a topic and then it inspired me to do this what do you think about gay in video games


----------



## Nintendolover324 (Dec 9, 2008)

Very bad


----------



## blue2kid3 (Dec 9, 2008)

Nintendolover324 said:
			
		

> Very bad


did you know Gracie is a boy and did you know Yoshi is gay with burdo (i think that's spelt wrong) but in one of my Mario bro. booklets for nes that burdo is a boy that thinks he is a girls and later (now) Yoshi is in love with burdo. and on Mario sluggers wii Yoshi super throw is a rainbow powered throw but i think its kind of "cool" that Nintendo shows and has signs toward homosexual acceptance


----------



## UltraByte (Dec 9, 2008)

Nothing wrong with it. I don't mind it at all, if anything, it develops more of a character.

The only reason that it would hurt the game is because parents wouldn't want to buy it for the children.


----------



## blue2kid3 (Dec 9, 2008)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Nothing wrong with it. I don't mind it at all, if anything, it develops more of a character.
> 
> The only reason that it would hurt the game is because parents wouldn't want to buy it for the children.


i think that might be true but like what if the parents kids are gay then that would suveraly hurt there selfasteam


----------



## UltraByte (Dec 9, 2008)

blue2kid3 said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why would it offend them..? It's a game; it's not like the parents are throwing their kid out.


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (Dec 9, 2008)

I really can't see anything wrong with it at all.


----------



## Dragorium15 (Dec 9, 2008)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Nothing wrong with it. I don't mind it at all, if anything, it develops more of a character.
> 
> The only reason that it would hurt the game is because parents wouldn't want to buy it for the children.


----------



## blue2kid3 (Dec 9, 2008)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> blue2kid3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no i meant if the parent went "on no son i cant get that game for you it has a homosexual in it" that's what i meant


----------



## UltraByte (Dec 9, 2008)

blue2kid3 said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sticking to what I said before.


----------



## Jas0n (Dec 9, 2008)

Nintendolover324 said:
			
		

> Very bad


I shall now throw rotten apples at you :throwingrottenapples: 

Anyway, I don't see anything wrong with it.


----------



## Nate (Dec 9, 2008)

hot.  :gyroiddance:


----------



## blue2kid3 (Dec 9, 2008)

hahahah


----------



## Jas0n (Dec 9, 2008)

blue2kid3 said:
			
		

> Nate said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Isn't nate a guy?


----------



## Micah (Dec 9, 2008)

I still don't believe the whole 'Yoshi/Birdo' thing. And there is no proof Gracie is gay.


----------



## Tola (Dec 10, 2008)

Gracie's a guy.  Birdo's a guy.  Vivian from Paper Mario 2 is a guy.  

Japan is homophobic, so Gracie and Birdo both MOCK homosexuals, but at the same time they have a fascination with androgyny.  Vivian, for example, resembles nothing but a girl.  

"Nothing wrong with it. I don't mind it at all, if anything, it develops more of a character.

The only reason that it would hurt the game is because parents wouldn't want to buy it for the children."

Being gay doesn't develop character - it makes a character gay.  Why does having a different sexuality make you a greater character?  It doesn't.  It means nothing in a video game, of all places.

It's funny to me, because Japan is mocking the gay community to a point with Gracie Grace - who, although his sexuality is never identified, definitely carries the stigma of a flaming 'gay' fashion designer.  Gracie being a giraffe is also funny, because most male giraffes engage in more homosexual sex or "necking" than heterosexual.  This could also be a reference.

Birdo's original concept stated that he believed he was a girl named "Birdette".  This could allude to transgenders more than homosexuals, because it's an identity thing, not a sexuality thing.  

Vivian from Paper Mario 2 is a "bishounen", which in Japanese, refers to a very effeminite guy.  It's just a pure case of Japan's fetish with androgyny.

Yoshi, however, is not gay.  I don't believe any of the rumors that Yoshi actually LIKES Birdo - Yoshi has no protuding sexuality, as much  as you'd like to believe.  If he "liked" Birdo in that way, it would be an allusion to guys that fall in love with transgenders or transexuals - again, Birdo thinks he is a girl and posesses all of a girl's qualities.  Why WOULDN'T Yoshi be deceived?


----------



## blue2kid3 (Dec 10, 2008)

Tola said:
			
		

> Gracie's a guy.  Birdo's a guy.  Vivian from Paper Mario 2 is a guy.
> 
> Japan is homophobic, so Gracie and Birdo both MOCK homosexuals, but at the same time they have a fascination with androgyny.  Vivian, for example, resembles nothing but a girl.
> 
> ...


ok i just want to be clear so what your saying is that gays should not be in video games and that you don't care for them,what he meant by develops is it makes them more of a creative charterer i fully support gays and i think that gays and transsexuals should appear in games and not to be made fun of by ppl saying they don't want gays in games is like saying i don't want black ppl in games cuz i don't like them and Nintendo is racist, alot of ppl say they want games as realistic as possible and that dose in evolve color sex,and homosexuality


----------



## Tola (Dec 10, 2008)

blue2kid3 said:
			
		

> Tola said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm having difficulty understanding you because you're the most illiterate person I've ever met.

How do you KNOW what he meant?  It's a widespread misconception that men wanting to sleep with men possess more character than men who want to sleep with women.  People think that being gay develops more character, and I'm not going to try to read into what he said as anything BUT what he said.  Stop trying as well.

I never said I don't want gays in video games; I don't want SEXUALITY in video games.  Black is a race - homosexuality is a sexuality.  Are you seriously comparing an entire race, that had to go through a civil rights movement JUST because of their color, with a bunch of men and women who have a different sexuality than the norm?  You can't hide your color in a closet, but you can hide your sexuality.  You made a disturbing comparison.

People do not want video games to be realistic - they are escapes from reality.  If you want to see more gay, then go to a night club in San Francisco - Nintendo games are certainly not the place.  However, I find Birdo's character funny.  I find Gracie funny.  Stop whining about it.


----------



## blue2kid3 (Dec 10, 2008)

Tola said:
			
		

> blue2kid3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok that's just what i was checking i don't want to start fights i have read some of the things you have posted and you have very brilliant views and points i play animal crossing to get away from that i wanted ppls opinions on it and what i was saying in my first quot is that i don't like haters toward any thing your born how your born nothing can change that i just have to keep my guard up on this kind of topic i have dealt with ppl seance the day i realized i didn't really have a true friend and opened his mouth, the reason i want sexuality in video games is so ppl get used to it and stop making fun of them for something you cant change


----------



## Tola (Dec 10, 2008)

blue2kid3 said:
			
		

> Tola said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't start fights, people like you do; your reactions trigger a conflict.  

People don't HATE people for being gay, they HATE the stigma associated with gay people in the media.  They also don't like the concept of abnormality.  People are sensitive to it, especially because it's often being shoved into people's heads nowadays.

Video games are very good because they take your focus away from real life, and emerse you into another one.  Animal Crossing upstarts an entire NEW life for you, as ridiculous as that may sound.  This game, in particular, caters to our senses of duty and obligation.  However, I do suggest GETTING A REAL JOB as well.

People don't need gay characters in video games to erase stigma - they need to know that homosexuality is just a sexuality - it can't harm them.


----------



## blue2kid3 (Dec 10, 2008)

Tola said:
			
		

> blue2kid3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok uh i didn't mean for it to sound like i said you started the fight that was my poor a tempt of saying........ sorry i don't want to start fights and i am sorry


----------



## Furry Sparks (Dec 10, 2008)

It's fine with me, (as long as it's not overly stereotypical...)  but like UB said it might hurt sales. 




> People don't HATE people for being gay, they HATE the stigma associated with gay people in the media.


No, there's a ton of people who just hate people for being gay, and it has nothing to do with the media. *coughChristianscough*


----------



## Tola (Dec 10, 2008)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> It's fine with me, (as long as it's not overly stereotypical...)  but like UB said it might hurt sales.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Again, no - normal people hate the stigma associated with the homosexual communities, as do I.  It has everything to do with their portrayal in the media.  Have you seen their disgusting parades?  You don't need a religion to find that appaling.

Christians don't hate gay people for being gay, they just follow the course of their religion and think that the idea of a man sleeping with another man is reprehensible.  They do not hate people for being gay - that is an uncontrollable biological feature.  Who you sleep with, however, is controllable, and that is the logic by which the church goes.


----------



## Sporge27 (Dec 10, 2008)

Tola said:
			
		

> ZELDAFREAK104 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know what Tola?  You do start fights everywhere on here.

Personally those parades can get weird but do you want to know why such a culture developed?  It developed because of the large numbers of people rejected by their own families.  That is sad.  But gay people started sticking together and helped each other, made their own communities that breeds a new culture because they see themselves as so different.  Being gay really isn't all that different but some people get that idea from how others treat them, which sad to say could include disgust from their own mother.  Rejection bred a culture that embraced what many reject, which of course seems appalling to many.  Heck I think they are really weird a lot of the time.

If you think that the people who reject their own children because they are gay do so for no reason I think most of the time the reason is religion, in this country most of the time meaning Christianity.  I am not saying all Christians are no but to say that no Christians just hate gay people you are wrong.  Many do, and it saddens me.

I think the real question becomes why would it matter if there was someone who is gay in a video game?  I hate the stereotypes but there are gay fashion designers out there.  However look at games like the sims or Bully, you can have guys kiss guys in those games, despite not needing to be stereotypically gay.  

 Being gay is a part of a characters development if they develop it, it adds a new side to them just as a relationship with a  woman in the past could.


----------



## Micah (Dec 10, 2008)

Tola said:
			
		

> ZELDAFREAK104 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's about it.

I've said this before: Supposed Christians who 'hate' gays give us a bad name. It's those same people who make you guys think we're an intolerable bunch of old-fashioned idiots.


----------



## Jas0n (Dec 10, 2008)

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> Tola said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi5

You always make the best posts xD Lmao.


----------



## kuribo (Dec 10, 2008)

I have nothing against gays in games or otherwise. They are, after all, humans too. If you want to see a totally gay-game, then search for "Cho Aniki". The whole gameseries is very, very gay...You can also buy the first Aniki-game from the Virtual Console.


----------



## Blue Cup (Dec 10, 2008)

If I were to have a problem with homosexuality(whether that be in video games or not), I should have a problem with heterosexuals as well.

It's natural, no reason to be offended. Contrary to what some groups will force on you.



> I've said this before: Supposed Christians who 'hate' gays give us a bad name. It's those same people who make you guys think we're an intolerable bunch of old-fashioned idiots.



This other forum I go to has a few like that and the whole entire forum hates him for it, among other things. We all believe that he's mentally challenged as he doesn't quite learn anything anyone tells him and he likes to insist that everyone's wrong and he's right; Especially when it comes to religion, he's gone as far as calling out other Christians for thinking a bit more open than others "like him".

But yeah, he's certainly mentally handicapped. We're 100% sure of it.


----------



## dragonflamez (Dec 10, 2008)

It depends on the game, really.
I obviously don't want it in games like Pokemon or Metroid, because I don't think that those games have something to do with ANYONE's sexuality.

However, I don't see a problem in games that are striving for more human interactions. Certain RPGs, gTA, stuff like that.


----------



## blue2kid3 (Dec 10, 2008)

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> Tola said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


good job    :gyroiddance:


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Dec 10, 2008)

Hmm nothing wrong ONLY! if the game is good. lol


----------



## MygL (Dec 10, 2008)

gays on a kids game = AWESOME!!!

gays on adult anime game = BAD 

xD


----------



## blue2kid3 (Dec 11, 2008)

true and i want to be clear i am not talking abot every game needs them


----------



## Sporge27 (Dec 11, 2008)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> It depends on the game, really.
> I obviously don't want it in games like Pokemon or Metroid, because I don't think that those games have something to do with ANYONE's sexuality.
> 
> However, I don't see a problem in games that are striving for more human interactions. Certain RPGs, gTA, stuff like that.


Honestly you are 100% right here, any game without any kind of dating, love, sex, lust, kissing, or even any inkling of relationships should never have to deal with it.  I would like to see someone try make someone like Q-bert of any sexuality.  Pokemon is a really good example though since there just ins't really any part dealing with relationships.... other than the day care center.... but you could put two males or two females in together...


----------



## D.T. (Dec 11, 2008)

I think it's ridiculous that it's even considered an issue...people need to grow up.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Dec 11, 2008)

xYoh said:
			
		

> gays on a kids game = AWESOME!!!
> 
> gays on adult anime game = BAD
> 
> xD


How can...

Nevermind. I'm not even going to try to understand what you're thinking.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Dec 11, 2008)

I think the edited that story part out about Birdo in the USA because it's such a big deal here. I never once read about that in the USA booklet or anything. In the USA Gracie is a girl and Birdo is a girl. For all we know, Gracie could be a boy's name in Japan. And as portrayed, he/she looks like a girl because most fashion directors in movies and video games look odd and sound gay, but they're not and not supposed to be. Birdo has never been a guy in the USA and probably never will be. I think it would be a bit odd because every main romance is about a girl and a guy. It wouldn't sound right if you heard: "The prince went off to save his beloved prince." Mainly because most every rescue story is about a guy saving a girl and them falling in love. With the exceptions of some movies when they don't fall in love because the are not supposed to, say... Mario when he saves his brother Luigi.


----------



## Sporge27 (Dec 11, 2008)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> I think the edited that story part out about Birdo in the USA because it's such a big deal here. I never once read about that in the USA booklet or anything. In the USA Gracie is a girl and Birdo is a girl. For all we know, Gracie could be a boy's name in Japan. And as portrayed, he/she looks like a girl because most fashion directors in movies and video games look odd and sound gay, but they're not and not supposed to be. Birdo has never been a guy in the USA and probably never will be. I think it would be a bit odd because every main romance is about a girl and a guy. It wouldn't sound right if you heard: "The prince went off to save his beloved prince." Mainly because most every rescue story is about a guy saving a girl and them falling in love. With the exceptions of some movies when they don't fall in love because the are not supposed to, say... Mario when he saves his brother Luigi.


Clearly you have never seen the children book king and king

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/King_&_King

Given I guess he isn't saving the other prince but close enough.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Dec 11, 2008)

but do you think it is right to introduce something that sophisticated like homosexual love to someone so young?


----------



## MygL (Dec 11, 2008)

ZELDAFREAK104   (dont know how to reply)

i was just joking xD 
but also i think there are some "gays" on games like sims, GTA and other than i dont remember their names


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Dec 11, 2008)

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


eww lol XD yah i noticed that aswell


----------



## Sporge27 (Dec 11, 2008)

If you were to tell a young child some people have a mom and a dad some people only have a mom or a dad and some people have 2 dads or two moms they just accept it.  It makes sense to them and they don't normally see any problem with it.  Why adults do is beyond me.

_Edit:  I meant to quote bacon ... whoops_


----------



## Tola (Dec 12, 2008)

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> Tola said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't start fights, nor do I intend to do so.  My intentions are to speak my opinion - it is your reaction(s) which cause such outbreaks.  Pinning your problem on me will not set it down.

Personally, those parades can get DISGUSTING.  Do you want me to PM some pictures, or do you think you're content not seeing it?  Those parades didn't develop because of rejection, what are you talking about?  When is the last time you saw gays being rejected?  Everyone LOVES gay people now - it's totally trendy!  It's just a simple matter of fact - if you're gay, and you're in a nude parade, you're probably of radical mindset.  "BUT THEY HAD A HARD LIFE!"  Don't try to cover their nature by blaming it on their families.  I recall them being rejected decades ago, and I never remember these parades!  Maybe it was the generational build-up from gay father to gay son!  COULD BE!

Being gay is quite different, but it never had to be.  It has now taken on its own form of culture, which never should have happened.  It's just like how blacks have started their own culture and have became abberant, not only from whites and mexicans and everyone else, but from the original message of their ultimate beacon of hope - Martin Luther King Jr.  

Homosexuality has manifested itself in a new form of demographic, which is nobody's fault but the "community" itself.  The "community" now expects to have a tailor made to itself, one being parades with lewd images and disgusting fetishes being exploited in the middle of select locations.

You're blaming "rejection"?  Hahahaha.  Okay.  Do you know many gay people?  You're arguing that it is nurture that caused this; it is nature.  Why do you THINK they have been rejected?  Because they don't like women (or men, if it is a woman)?  No, it is because they have always been of radical mind.  People do not change through time, we only learn more.  And yes, they are really weird, because they get away with it.  If you pay close attention, the LACK of rejection on much of what the community enjoys doing, but the rest of the world find "objectionable", is what allowed this to become a wild trend.  Rejection will build the more someone witnesses it grow uncontrollably.  Now, rejecting something as simple as Gay Marriage will land you on a black list.

Again, families rejecting their children because they're gay doesn't resonate in my mind as a very reasonable excuse to have sex in the streets, nor does it sound at all realistic.  Now, if "religion" is the reason they are so angry, yet they don't believe in a God at all, why is it reasonable that they act against that which has no meaning, rather than rising above it?  It's safe to compare them to children.  People of faith are naturally people of faith, and generally reserved.  The opposite can be said of many members of the gay community.  It is natural that both will dislike one another.  What saddens me is that people like you are getting on an emotional stance about homosexuality when they have never had to go through any much more than an occassional insult.  The comparison to any civil rights issue is disturbing and naive.  I don't see black people going out in the street and having sex in front of people, do you?  They have gone through a heck of a lot more than some bunch of people with a different sexuality.  GOODNESS, HE'S GAY!  I HATE THAT!   

It's officially become a trend.  The new twang to the voice, the style, the personality.  "Oh... my gawd.... I'm such a beautiful betch."  And we still have people talking about their hard struggles...   Very realistic.  You need to blame it on somebody, but it can't be the gay community!

I love the stereotypes to gay people because it's a direct relation to the way their beloved media friends portray them.  Plus, it's not so much a stereotype - Versacci seems pretty gay to you, doesn't he?  It's become a trend.  It saddens me, but alas, it is true :*(

Being gay is part of a character development?  Funny - weren't you JUST arguing that it means nothing if a character is gay?  So, it's alright for a character to be gay, and for that to be PART of his "character" but not for people observing the character's character as likable or not? Hahahaha.  

Straight Character: Hey dude, let's go grab a beer and skateboard and maybe play sports!  
Gay Character: What a betch.. Did you see her frickin butt?  It was SO - BIG.  I'm such a gorgeous queen... Too bad girls are so gross...  Betch...

No - being gay is not a characteristic, it's a sexuality.  It's fine if a character is gay in a video game, but please, don't expose it, just like no one exposes Mario's sexuality. I made it clear that I don't want to play video games to find romance, or even worse - fetishes.  I'm not liberal enough for that - sorry if that upsets you! 

It adds a new side to them - yeah - they like to go into this thing called a bed, or maybe a floor, with someone that ISN'T that other human thing - the lady thing - yeah!  VERY MUCH CHARACTER.



> If you were to tell a young child some people have a mom and a dad some people only have a mom or a dad and some people have 2 dads or two moms they just accept it. It makes sense to them and they don't normally see any problem with it. Why adults do is beyond me.
> 
> Edit: I meant to quote bacon ... whoops



No, if you tell a young child that some people have a mom and a dad, some people a dad or a mom. and some people have 2 dads or two moms they will question it.  If they're brain-dead or have the curiosity of a turtle, then sure, they will "accept" it.  Children don't "accept" anything.  You should know that quite well.

Adults mind it because, they know what influences good family value and what does not.  Children do not.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Dec 12, 2008)

I'm pretty sure that anyone who's played a Final Fantasy game knows Japan has nothing against homosexuals.


----------



## Tola (Dec 12, 2008)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> I'm pretty sure that anyone who's played a Final Fantasy game knows Japan has nothing against homosexuals.


I'm pretty sure anybody who knows Japanese culture knows that Japan is homophobic, as well as xenophobic.

Characters like "hardgay" should give it away.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Dec 12, 2008)

Tola said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those Geisha dancers are all men dressed as women you do know that right? I know the japan culture, like I said in a post before do you even know how much Yaoi (BoyXBoy Love Manga) is in Japan?


----------



## VantagE (Dec 12, 2008)

I am a Christian... so I am against homosexuality... I don't HATE them but I am against what they do and believe in. I am not going to hate someone just because they are gay. I actually work with a few where I work at so it's not a huge problem... I will if they start hitting on me.... >.>


----------



## Tola (Dec 12, 2008)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Tola said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Japanese culture is homophobic.  Not every example of their media will expose that they are not, because not every Japanese person is homophobic.

Why do you care that they are, anyway?



> I am a Christian... so I am against homosexuality... I don't HATE them but I am against what they do and believe in. I am not going to hate someone just because they are gay. I actually work with a few where I work at so it's not a huge problem... I will if they start hitting on me....


That's all fine and dandy, but what is it with guys always getting stressed out about gay guys "hitting on them"?  It's not like they're going to corner you against a wall and harm you.  It's nothing to be paranoid about.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Dec 12, 2008)

Tola said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because I know that they're not homophobic. most Japanese are Buddhist which means Loving every person and everything, unlike the Christian Religon that says Gay people are Abominations.


----------



## Tola (Dec 12, 2008)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Tola said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're not making a point.  They are homophobic - enough said.  It is a wide misconception that because of much of their media, and all its androgyny, that they LOVE gay people.  They do not.

Christianity, from what I recall, claims that two men "laying with each other" is an abombination.  Sodomy is an abomination.  In other words - doing that to a woman is also objectionable.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Dec 12, 2008)

Tola said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude, I've been to Japan before I've seen two men making out in the street and everyone just going about they're buisness. They are not Homophobic, at least look up the stuff before you post without fact.


----------



## Jas0n (Dec 12, 2008)

I love how you guys are talking like gays are some strange alien race or something >_>


----------



## Tola (Dec 12, 2008)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> I love how you guys are talking like gays are some strange alien race or something >_>


Funny - that's basically what they have turned themselves into.  They certainly don't act like normal men or women!



> Dude, I've been to Japan before I've seen two men making out in the street and everyone just going about they're buisness. They are not Homophobic, at least look up the stuff before you post without fact.


Dude, I TOTALLY believe you.


----------



## The Chameleon (Dec 12, 2008)

I have nothing against it. I honestly don't understand why people
are so against homosexuals and lesbians. I mean come one, haevn't
they ever heard of the old saying,"People are different?"


----------



## Tola (Dec 12, 2008)

The Chameleon said:
			
		

> I have nothing against it. I honestly don't understand why people
> are so against homosexuals and lesbians. I mean come one, haevn't
> they ever heard of the old saying,"People are different?"


I don't understand why some people are "so" against them either.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Dec 12, 2008)

Tola said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok now your saying like Gay People are a completely different race, they're not Gay people don't act strange just because some gay guys act femine and gay girls act manly that's normal I've met a straight guy who has a really femine voice and holds his hips and met a straight girl with short hair and a deep voice. Tola you have lost all respect from me.


----------



## Jas0n (Dec 12, 2008)

Tola said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What do they act like then?


----------



## Tola (Dec 12, 2008)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Tola said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am?  I just recall saying that they don't act like normal women and men, at least not on TV!  Are you hinting that different races don't act like normal women and men?

Whoever said the quality of your voice  or the length of your hair decides you sexuality? Hahahaha.  I have the longest hair of anyone I know.  Why would a gay guy have long hair?  When is the last time you saw a gay man with long hair?  Hahaha.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Dec 12, 2008)

Tola said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So now your admitting to saying Gays are a different race? Ok you are mentally ******** Homosexuality is a Orientation not a Race.


----------



## Tola (Dec 12, 2008)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Tola said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude, Sure, dude that's totally what I'm saying dude.



> What do they act like then?


  Well, until I have met another gender or orientation or being that acts like that, I will tell you.


----------



## bazookie (Dec 12, 2008)

I've never even heard of a game involving gay people!


----------



## Megamannt125 (Dec 12, 2008)

Tola said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Read your own post then say that again "dude".


----------



## Tola (Dec 12, 2008)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Tola said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay dude.  I did.  I'm definitely the one who said they're ANOTHER RACE.  Wow.

Sarcasmdetector.com.


----------



## Jas0n (Dec 12, 2008)

Tola said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You've pissed me off ever since you set foot on this website and I guess your attitude isn't going to change any time soon >_> I suggest you just shut up before you get this whole forum hating you.


----------



## Tola (Dec 12, 2008)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Tola said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If I cared what the forum thought of me, do you think I'd care to type like this?  Everything I say is civil, your childish reaction is what's "pissing you off".

>_>  Please don't cry to me.  I won't change my view for you.


----------



## Jas0n (Dec 12, 2008)

Tola said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nah, everything you say is either you trying to start an argument, you forcing your views on other people or you just plain mocking other people's views and opinions.

I really don't want you to change your view for me, i'd prefer it if you just kept quiet.


----------



## Tola (Dec 12, 2008)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Tola said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, everything I say is in direct contrast with what many people say, and I often try to end arguments.  You start them.

And okay, if my posts are upsetting you that much, I will stop.


----------



## Jas0n (Dec 12, 2008)

Tola said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You try to end arguments? Don't make me laugh.

You voice your opinions and then neglect any other opinions people have and try to force your opinions on to them, that's what starts the arguments. And you upsetting me? I don't think that's even possible, I just don't like the way you operate.


----------



## Tola (Dec 12, 2008)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Tola said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Apparently everything I do is working.  

But yeah, don't worry, you're definitely not upset - you just don't want me to keep speaking my view because it doesn't upset you.  You're totally indifferent.  Utterly sensible.


----------



## Jas0n (Dec 12, 2008)

Tola said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love how you try to twist my words xD


----------



## Tola (Dec 12, 2008)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Tola said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't recall twisting them.  You said it's not possible to upset you, but at the same time you don't like how I operate.  How can something you dislike enough to whine about NOT upset you?

Help me out here.


----------



## Jas0n (Dec 12, 2008)

Definition of upset:
to disturb mentally or emotionally

Definition of dislike:
To regard with distaste or aversion. 
n.   An attitude or a feeling of distaste or aversion.


----------



## Tola (Dec 12, 2008)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Definition of upset:
> to disturb mentally or emotionally
> 
> Definition of dislike:
> ...


Attitudes and feeling sound pretty emotional.  And to dislike something is different then whining about disliking it.

 :'(


----------



## Megamannt125 (Dec 12, 2008)

Tola said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


6) Respect
An important policy of The Bell Tree is to respect other people. You have all rights to disagree with someone, however show your disagreement in a dignified manner. This goes for giving advice to other members, rating signatures, or just a typical discussion in which you disagree with another member. You may give your opinion, but do it in a respectable manner.

You could've just given your opinion instead of trying to say what you think is fact just because you think it is and telling everyone they're wrong and even if you thought it was fact you could've ignored what I said earlier and just went about your buisness instead of starting a internet fight.
And I applogize for earlier using the phrase "mentally ********".


----------



## Tola (Dec 12, 2008)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Tola said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My arguments are civil.  I don't make personal attacks, like you did.  Calling me ******** is a personal attack.  Arguing that Japan is homophobic and that gay people like to act "trendy and controversial" is an argument against your argument.  Ad hominem is a weak ploy, and what's more ridiculous is defining "respect" for me, after blatantly disrespecting me.


----------



## Jas0n (Dec 12, 2008)

Tola said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You really need to stop being a complete and utter *censord7.4*. Being upset and disliking someone is a completely different thing, as the definitions I posted described.

And let me make this straight: I dislike you, or rather, I hate you. I don't even know why you are on these forums, you never post anything useful or interesting and all you ever seem to do is start arguments.


----------



## Tola (Dec 12, 2008)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Tola said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It really takes someone with as much sangfroid as you to "curse" at me.

And on the contrary, I am a sea of knowledge who can and will answer most questions, including this entirely big one.  I like helping people, but people do not always like accepting help.


----------



## Sporge27 (Dec 12, 2008)

Know many gay people?  Tola I am gay, I know most gay people on campus.  

I am not blaming nurture for the sexuality I am blaming nurture for the culture, because that is the way culture develops.  The sexuality is nature.  The culture built does lack rejection, and it was built that way to protect those who had been rejected; that is exactly why that occurred.

That quote from Martin Luther is exactly what I think.  But what is wrong in your statement is how it formed.  It is the rejection years ago that built the culture you see today.  It is only recently that came out in public, and normally used against all gay people regardless of whether they are involved or not.  An entire culture doesn't just spring up in a few years it takes decades. There weren't any parades before because they would likely be attacked.  The same type of thing did happen in the black community although it went the more violent route instead of the sexual route. That is how the whole gangster fad started.  Now I know this isn't all black people, it is a minority of black people, and the same goes for gay people, a minority is what you see at those nude parades.  

Clearly you don't realize that whether there is a god or not is not the problem gay people have with certain religions, but the people within the religions, who are very real.  Many religious people don't care at all, and there are religious gay people.  My parents and family are Christian but have no problem with me being gay, however not all people are so lucky.  There are families that will toss out there own daughter or son for being gay still.  That is why I get emotional about it.  I get emotional about it because those of a homosexual orientation have a higher risk of suicide.  I might not get openly mocked for it often, nor beaten as many were in the past for being gay.  I still felt the fear of it.  That is why I am emotional about it. That and because of people like you who peck at open wounds.

Everything after that is stereotyping plain and simple.  It is ignorant and offensive.  I hate you right now, no I loathe you.  It takes a lot to make me hate anything so congrats on pushing me that far.

Tola I really hope your narrow view of the world expands at some point in time.  Until that happens though I know I won't be budging you an inch on this because you are too stubborn.  Now you might try to retort that I too am being stubborn, but there is a difference, at least I am trying to keep people feeling alright about themselves, while you are just mocking them.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Dec 12, 2008)

Tola said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now your saying that your smarter than everyone else here.


----------



## Jas0n (Dec 12, 2008)

Tola said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think i've ever hated someone so much, you're a big-headed, narrow-minded, annoying and most of all arrogant.


----------



## Sporge27 (Dec 12, 2008)

Alright a lot has happened since I started posting.  This is going to need to stop.  Both sides are starting to make personal attacks.  And I will not allow this. Tola though your attacks are still subtle they are still attacks.  Jason don't swear at people.  Mega, actually I think you remained reasonable unless I missed something.


----------

